# A Scotish joke..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

'What's the difference between The Rolling Stones and an Aberdeen sheep farmer ?.

The Rolling Stones say: 'Hey you, get off of my cloud.' 

And an Aberdeen sheep farmer says: 'Hey McLeod, get off of ma ewe.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*scottish joke*

I am an Aberdonian and deeply offended at the implication that we are sheep [email protected]@ers.you should be ashamed of yourself
GEOMAR


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I s this a job for 'POOP' man 'SCOOP' man and 'FART' man. :wink: 

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I am doubly offended.

I was born in Aberdeen.

I now live in Wales.

Please do not put two and two together!!


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Giving directions to foreign tourists,they ask,"How do we know when we get to Scotland?",answer, "The edges of the road are soggy,and the toilet paper is hanging out to dry!".
Despite the above,i have a high regard for the Scottish people,and given time?,may forgive a certain G.Broon?, loved "OOr Willie? cartoons.
Ted. "th wud tink!"


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> I am doubly offended


I am trebly offended.

"A Scotish joke"

At least spell Scottish right.  
Dougie.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I like it and would probably got a bo--ocking had I posted it.

1 pair of green wellies for sale.


dave p


----------

